# 1.4 fsi no ignition problem



## JuJ4 (5 d ago)

Hey guys, I'm new so please excuse any mistakes I made regarding where to post 

A few days earlier I was trying to install a rear dashcam in my 2006 Golf 1.4 FSI and tried to hook it up to my rear camera power source.
Its just a standard red and black so should work just fine, right???
Well that would be the case if I hadn't let them touch and sadly made a short...

The rear view cam is directly hooked up to the battery so it should always work.
I tend to do this because it would never fail and it's my central point in case something breaks, I know where the ends are.

Alright, so now my dashboard lights do not show up, at all. Interior lighting works, hazards work good, locks work perfectly fine, only with key tho, I can also only open my rear hatch with the key. Everything else just doesn't, my clima is gone, every dashboard light does not light up.
Since then I've replaced CECM relay 460, since I've read about a similar issue somewhere else, which resulted in that relay having to be replaced.

I hope it's a simple fuse replace and go type of thing, but I'm really out of idea's.
If there is anybody willing to help, that'd be great!

Cheers,
JuJ4 from The Netherlands


----------

